# skunked today for small game Cavalier WMA



## zippity (Nov 25, 2004)

Tried my hand at small game hunting for the first time today(on foot no dogs). I must've walked at least 6 miles with steel toe boots (that was a mistake). Saw no signs of rabbit or squirrels. A few crows flew overhead but none ever stopped nearby. Only made it down the main road (on foot) that runs north and south some, turned at a deep rivene about 15 foot deep that cut into the and turned there. Saw a few chances to get into the woods but that brush was thick. I did learn a few things though, pack light, don't wear heavy steel toe boots, and take a different path next time. On the plus side the weather was nice today, saw a few friendly folks and overall had a good time being outside at least 100times better than sitting at home staring at the tube. Will try Chicahominy WMA next time hope to get a chance before the end of the season which is at the end of the month.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*cavalier*

you have to get in the thick stuff for the rabbit I know it's thick but they are there tons of them there is lots and lots of rabbit sign out there I don't think there are to many squirrels out there


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Why don't you find a spot and sit and wait on the varmits to walk past you? 
That is how I squirrel hunt.

Darin


----------

